# Newbie here



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi! My name is Chris and I'm a cat addict. I have a tortoise-shell persian named Madison. I've had a number of cats in my life, most of them persian, so I'm really very much into kittys as opposed to dogs. I just thought I'd join the forum so I could perhaps learn a thing or two and mingle with other cat fans. Also, don't mind my screen name, it's harmelss. I'm a guy with a dry sense of humor; I am harmless as well. :wink: 


Here's my Maddy: (click for bigger pic)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Aww, she's cute! Welcome to the forum!

Hehe, you should post more pics ... there are several persian lovers on here!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks! I will try and post some more pics in a day or two. My digital camera makes the pictures really big (as you can see), so I need to resize them. Can't do it on this computer because I don't have a photo editor program or room for one.  

I do have access to one though. My cat is really hard to photograph. Maybe I'm just a horrible photographer, but she always looks away before I click the button! LOL

Here's an avatar I made from a lucky pic I got:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, here's a neat trick. You will have a free gallery here in the cat photos section. If you upload to there and click on your thumbnail, you will aotumatically get a medium size picture. Then you click it again to get the full size. But when you see the medium size, you can get that url and link it here, and that is the size that will come up!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Your kitty is beautiful - the avatar pic is gorgeous. I actually thought her name was Misery :lol: 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Ditto, your cat is just lovely. Our vet's office has a resident tortoiseshell Persian. Your Maddy is only the second one I've seen in my life. She's gorgeous! (I'm a _little_ partial to tortoiseshells)

You'll learn lots of stuff here, I know I did. Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. You have a very beautiful fluffy kitty, I hope to see some more pictures later on


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks a lot! I took a couple pics earlier and plan on getting them uploaded to the net.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Chris & Madison! 

What a beautiful girl.. and good to have you on board.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome!! You're kitty is gorgeous!! long haired cats are so beautiful!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Chris! Madison is beautiful.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What beautiful markings on Madison. Welcome to the Cat Forum fellow Arizonian! Cant wait to hear more about Madison and pictures. What a beauty!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums  Madison is gorgeous.


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Welcome!! I love your kitty's eyes...they are so beautiful!


----------

